
Democratic Party files suit alleging Russia, Trump campaign, WikiLeaks conspired - cpncrunch
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/20/democratic-party-files-suit-alleging-russia-the-trump-campaign-and-wikileaks-conspired-to-disrupt-the-2016-election-report.html
======
cpncrunch
Text of lawsuit here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16886293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16886293)

------
AnimalMuppet
This story is 19 days late.

What's that? It's _not_ an April Fools joke? They actually _filed_ this?
Seriously?

> Tom Perez, chairman of the Democratic National Committee, said the party's
> suit "is not partisan, it's patriotic."

It's not partisan, huh? _Riiiiiiiight..._

This is a civil suit for monetary damages. It's not going to undo the
election. It's not going to impeach Trump. It's either a fundraiser for the
Democratic Party (unlikely - they have to win to collect), or else it's
exactly a partisan political publicity stunt.

------
neeksHN
I wish someone would file suit against both the DNC and RNC for conspiring
against the American public and third-party/independent candidates

